# 1997 bmw z3 1.9 Fuel leak in the engine.



## GregSawy123 (11 mo ago)

Hey, I've got a 207,000 mile bmw z3 running and drive great with the exception of a rough idle when cold. I started it this morning after a 10 hour road trip and it started pouring gas out from under the car directly under the back half of the engine. After a bit of poking around I found puddles of gas around the injectors. Is this a normal fault? I got the car second hand about a year ago so I'm unsure entirely what has been done to it. If anyone has heard or seen this before, what can I do. Any chance for a DIY? Or if so any one know any decent shops in the Los angles area that won't kill me on price?


----------

